# Flow people out there.



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

midnightcaper said:


> Which strap do u prefer the power strap or hybrid? I'm about to pull the trigger on some new bindings and can't decide which strap to go with. There pretty cheap on evo right now.


hybrid strap for me. I have both
fusion is easier to adjust and keep adjusted

the hybrid, give more responsiveness for me

which ever you choose ensure you are getting either fuse or nx2 line
do not go lower end or middle of road with flow


----------



## midnightcaper (Mar 23, 2013)

Ya was looking at either fuse gt or nx2. Just wasn't sure if the hybrid strap was as easy to set your foot into


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

Not as easy initially but once set it is pretty good. With maybe a tweak or 2 as snow packs in.


Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Opunui (Mar 30, 2015)

larrytbull said:


> hybrid strap for me. I have both
> fusion is easier to adjust and keep adjusted
> 
> the hybrid, give more responsiveness for me
> ...


Just came back from Tahoe. I really enjoyed the Fusion strap. I have both the nx2 and nx2 gt. om my nx2 gt i have the hybrid strap did not like it as much.

Couple times down the mountain with an adjustment here and there you are good to go. I did have one lift operator tell me that you cant be strapped in. I had to explain to him these were rear entries. Just a chitty attitude.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Opunui said:


> Just came back from Tahoe. I really enjoyed the Fusion strap. I have both the nx2 and nx2 gt. om my nx2 gt i have the hybrid strap did not like it as much.
> 
> Couple times down the mountain with an adjustment here and there you are good to go. I did have one lift operator tell me that you cant be strapped in. I had to explain to him these were rear entries. Just a chitty attitude.


Lift operator is just doing his job...


----------



## Opunui (Mar 30, 2015)

SnowDogWax said:


> Lift operator is just doing his job...


Not really. no one else said a word and when i brought it up to others they had no complaints about it.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Well then! You just keep on explaining these are rear entries:deadhorse: 
With my Flows stepping in after exiting just isn't a problem :whiteflag:









:embarrased1:


----------



## Opunui (Mar 30, 2015)

Well then you can keep boarding your little mole hills.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Considering he rides at copper for a couple months a year I dont think it can be considered a mole hill..... 

I agree that strapping in while on the lift is pretty ridiculous, arguing with a lifty doing his job is even more so.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Opunui said:


> Well then you can keep boarding your little mole hills.


Wish is wasn't so ::cloud:







:storm:


----------



## Opunui (Mar 30, 2015)

The point being I was not strapped in. He was doing his job i understand that. But as i was explaining the rear entry to him he copped an attitude.

Thats it and nothing more. I was just kidding about the mole hill.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Sorry. Thought you where strapped in....:embarrased1:












:dry:


----------



## midnightcaper (Mar 23, 2013)

Well I ordered the nx2 with power strap should arrive in a day or so. All for 176.95


----------



## Opunui (Mar 30, 2015)

*Flow Bindings*

No worries buddy. Happy holidays from our family to yours.








:dry:[/QUOTE]


----------



## MTNSLYR (Nov 12, 2015)

*Nx2 or nx2-gt*

For Never summer West, which binding would you recommend, the nx2 or gt? Thanks for your advice.


----------



## Tubby Beaver (Jul 16, 2015)

get the GT....the build quality is that much better......I have both, just bought a pair of Nx2's as my "other" bindings and they are a little plasticky in comparison. I haven't rode with them yet though. I'm sure they will be fine, and they are a little lighter than my GT's because they have more plastic. 

FWIW I prefer the Hybrid strap for riding, but purely for convenience the old fusion strap is better. The hybrid strap needs micro adjustments every time you strap in and out, wheres when you get the fusion strap dialled, u can leave it all day.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

a tad off topic as I don't know the answer. 

Why can't boarders exit lift strapped in. 
Obvious you can't skate on but always wondered this. I too am a Flow rider even if I'm single on the chair I just find more control skating off. Still always wondered, Safety of some sort I do know that.....If someone has a detailed answer would be nice to know


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

slyder said:


> a tad off topic as I don't know the answer.
> 
> *Why can't boarders exit lift strapped in.
> Obvious you can't skate on but always wondered this. I too am a Flow rider even if I'm single on the chair I just find more control skating off. Still always wondered, Safety of some sort I do know that.....If someone has a detailed answer would be nice to know*




the reason for it as far as i know is some chairs are low enough that if your highback is up the bottom part of the chair would catch it and break off your highback and causes you to crash and MIGHT dislodge the chair seat off its anchor/attachment. The other reason is if you happen to stumble and land on your ass or whichever way you can get the fuck out quicker if not fully strapped in. Some of us are pretty good at riding away off the chairlift but not everybody, some newbie might try that thinking it would be cool then he gets jammed and break his shit, crashes then blames the lift operator for whatever.IF he/she gets hurt and tells the parents/complain to the manager and then...LAWSUIT!! ok i guess i'm getting carried away disregard the last two sentences,thank you.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

You guys talking about micro adjusting the fusion, are you riding the older model straps? My older ones needed a click here and there on the ratchets but starting with last year's models I rarely have to touch my bindings for adjustment.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

The micro tweaks are on the hybrid. Not so much on the fusion. I found that by replacing the ladder buckle on the toecap with ones from the fuse they ate much more stable. My 2014 hybrid nx2. The lock never stayed locked. Whem i bought a pair of fuses i noticed that they where much tighter and the lock stayed locked
I called flow and they sent me a pair to replace. And my front laych as worked qell ever since

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

MTNSLYR said:


> For Never summer West, which binding would you recommend, the nx2 or gt? Thanks for your advice.


That's a pretty stiff binding to slap on the West, no? Not saying it won't work (you might well prefer a stiff binding regardless of board stiffness) but the West is a med stiff board and the Fuse might be a better fit to match the flex...just sayin in case you didn't know...



Tubby Beaver said:


> get the GT....the build quality is that much better......I have both, just bought a pair of Nx2's as my "other" bindings and they are a little plasticky in comparison. I haven't rode with them yet though. I'm sure they will be fine, and they are a little lighter than my GT's because they have more plastic.


So when you say the GT version of the NX2 has the best build quality do you mean because of the aluminium hiback rather than the glass filled nylon hiback?


----------



## MTNSLYR (Nov 12, 2015)

scotty100 said:


> That's a pretty stiff binding to slap on the West, no? Not saying it won't work (you might well prefer a stiff binding regardless of board stiffness) but the West is a med stiff board and the Fuse might be a better fit to match the flex...just sayin in case you didn't know...


Thanks, you just said what I suspected. All advice and opinion are appreciated. NX2 is classified as mid stiff binding so I thought it would work. This is why shoping for snowboard is so hard, there's too many permutations and it is impossible to experience them all before committing to something. Even if you go by the specs, they are more of guidelines as what works for one guy may not work for another.


----------



## Tubby Beaver (Jul 16, 2015)

scotty100 said:


> That's a pretty stiff binding to slap on the West, no? Not saying it won't work (you might well prefer a stiff binding regardless of board stiffness) but the West is a med stiff board and the Fuse might be a better fit to match the flex...just sayin in case you didn't know...
> 
> 
> 
> So when you say the GT version of the NX2 has the best build quality do you mean because of the aluminium hiback rather than the glass filled nylon hiback?


More the baseplate.....the GT's are metal (aluminium?) and the NX2's aren't, they are molded....which makes them lighter of course. The highback FEELS a tad plasticky on the NX2's but as I haven't ridden them yet it may just be a nothing worry. I dunno the GT's just feel more sturdier than the NX2's


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

Nx2 baseplaye is aluminum diff between nx2 and gt is highback
Highback is stiffer to compliment stiffer boots. Molded plastic baseplate is on the fuse which pairs beter with a livelier board

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Tubby Beaver (Jul 16, 2015)

larrytbull said:


> Nx2 baseplaye is aluminum diff between nx2 and gt is highback
> Highback is stiffer to compliment stiffer boots. Molded plastic baseplate is on the fuse which pairs beter with a livelier board
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Maybe I'm getting it twisted in my head. I remember thinking that the NX2's were just plasticky in comparison to my GT's


The NX2's I bought (except I have the hybrid strap)









actually looking at the photo, it IS the highback that I was talking about...my bad


----------



## FreeBlues (Dec 10, 2015)

I'm trying to decide between the Fuse, Fuse GT, and NX2, all three are Hybrid. I'm wondering in real life conditions on the mountain, groomed and smallish moguls, how much difference will I detect between these 3 bindings. I like a quick, responsive ride, lots of edges, medium speed.

I'm all for saving a few bucks, but I'll spend extra if there is a noticeable difference.

FWIW, I'm leaning towards the Fuse GT.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

I guess if you go with the Fuse GT Hybrid it would be a bit more responsive having a rigid aluminum highback. I have not ridden a hybrid type flow binding but i do own a NX2 fusion and i notice that is a bit more responsive on agressive turns than my Fuse, don't get me wrong, but the Fuse does its job but it is lighter so i favor it more than the other.


----------

